# Tsa Says Vaping Devices Are Permitted, Except For...



## Alex (14/7/14)

TSA Says Vaping Devices Are Permitted, Except For The Cool Fire 2
by Blake Brown source:
No Comments
July 14, 2014

tsa agentAnnounced July 9th, the Transportation Security Administration (TSA) said that vaping devices are permitted in your carry-on or checked bags, except for the Innokin CoolFire 2.





Transporting your most prized vaping devices has always felt like a hot risk when traveling the airways. Many vapers have gone as far as disassembling their device into many pieces as a result in the fear of them being confiscated or creating an unnecessary issue.

We could say that avoiding an issue would be the best practice, but after reaching your destination, you’ll then be forced to snatching up a quick gas station disposable. If that’s not bad enough, your whole vacation or trip planned could go up in flames since many of you have become so used to using that specific product that makes you perfectly happy. However, there’s some good news for you travelers that will veer you away from ninja-travel mode and back to your spoiled, pampered and satisfied vaping self.

The recent announcement from the TSA was expressed via Twitter after the security administration discovered a grenade-shaped vaping device in a carry-on bag at the Salt Lake City International Airport.

And the image cited was of course the only grenade-shaped device that exists on the e-cigarette market; the Innokin CoolFire 2.
tsa innokin coolfire 2




_To let this be known with the public, the TSA also included this in the Instagram post:
#TSATravelTip: #Ecig’s and #vaping devices ARE permitted in your carry-on and checked bags. Unless they look like a grenade…This #TSACatch is a grenade-shaped vaping device that was discovered in a carry-on bag at the #SaltLakeCity International Airport._

Often times, we as vapers will argue any strict rules that restrict us from using the devices we enjoy each day. However, this isn’t a cause for an arguement. The TSA is openly stating that we can travel with our devices – no ninja-travel mode needed, no disassembling of devices… it’s astonishingly permitted, even though many of thought otherwise. But, if your device happens to look like a grenade, a knife, a gun or anything else that could potentially create an issue, it’s restricted.

Luckily for us the e-cigarette market is plentiful, so we can easily switch to the next mod in our line-up for a hassle-free traveling experience.

*The agency included:*
_If an item looks like a grenade, it is prohibited. When these items are discovered, they can cause significant delays while explosives detection professionals resolve the alarm. While E-Cigs and vaping devices are permitted in your checked and carry-on bags, using them at an airport or on an aircraft depends upon the airport, airline, and local laws._

So, I leave you with this: If you’re planning on traveling high in the skies in the future, feel free to bring along your cartomizers, clearomizers, rebuildable atomizers and your most prized mods, but do not bring your grenade of a vaping device or you might just find yourself in an explosive situation.

Have you ever had trouble traveling with your vaping devices?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (14/7/14)

MEGA LMFAO

Yeah, that kite is not going to fly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (14/7/14)

Great that they've embraced it and alow them openly. (Well, except for the above obvious)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (14/7/14)

@Andre have you had any problems carrying the reo on international flights ? And how did you store your batteries


----------



## hyphen (14/7/14)

LOL ! I nearly bought the Coolfire 2 for fun , 1st thing my girlfriend said was that they're never letting me on a plane with that thing .


----------



## BhavZ (15/7/14)

It is nice to see that TSA is having an open mind with regards to vaping etc.

I can see where they are coming from given the type of scanning devices and security risks of not adequately checking the grenade looking device. 

With regards to local travel, has anyone had any issues with carrying their mods in their pockets and/or in their carry on luggage?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/7/14)

shabbar said:


> @Andre have you had any problems carrying the reo on international flights ? And how did you store your batteries


None so far, I carry a battery in the Reo and spares in plastic battery boxes. Juices in zip lock bags. All in my hand luggage.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

